# Wedding in Germany



## Phothomas (Jun 15, 2015)

After a long break, I will start to show some german weddings again. I will start with a chinese/german wedding on an old castle ruin. These are only a few pictures. All can be seen here on my blog.

1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome back.  Nice series!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 15, 2015)

The weddings are so different from what I'm used to see here, great photography!


----------



## necofotoart (Jun 20, 2015)

Sehr schöne aufnahmen super


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2015)

great set!


----------



## Jasii (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice series! Loved them ....


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 25, 2015)

That picture of the bride looking out the window is incredible...


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 25, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## RDenhardt (Jun 25, 2015)

Really, really, really nice set


----------



## PhotographerBob (Jul 6, 2015)

Excellent work! My favourite is the bride walking down the stairs, but they are all stunning.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

amazing photography!


----------



## paigew (Jul 8, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 13, 2015)

Stunning images ! Nice capturing style. Thanks for sharing.


----------

